# benelli Vinci



## nodak benelli (Sep 14, 2011)

I just bought a Benellio Vinci yesterday and took it out this morning and wow!!! what a shotgun!!!!! We shot our limit of Honkers and it is the best shotgun i have ever fired! Got it for under 1100.00 and a buy back garuntee!
He has 6 left and is selling them all at a sale until gone.

SWEET!!


----------



## nodak benelli (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry....got it at Gerels in Devils Lake. Headin out for round two!!


----------



## nodak benelli (Sep 14, 2011)

Round two was better than round 1! After we were done we shot some targets with trap loads and not a problem! now gotta wait a week before we can get back out


----------

